# How did you take your Halloween Party to the "next level"? IDEAS NEEDED!



## showmetoto (Jun 28, 2014)

Scene setters, lighting, having a theme and running with it from food to costumes to decorations and even the invitation.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

As stated above and starting EARLY. Props, props and small details to tie things together. I would also plan some activities/games for the big group. Tempt your Fate is a good game for a large group. Music, lights, food are also very important. If you invite 100 you probably won't have that many though.

Spend some time reading on here. You can find lots of inspiration in photos and info. Many have been working on plans for this year since Nov. 1 (and some before last year's party was over).

Welcome


----------



## Marystratton (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi, 
I planned a party for my friends; I used the traditional pumpkins and skeletons for décor. But the main twist was the drinks. I made drinks, but the glasses in which it was served had eatable spiders. Those were floating and I go some really good jars to decorate, which had bulbs in it and I decorated it with different faces and animals.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Bring your party to my house, The Ravens Grin Inn. There are seven levels here! Wine Cellar, basement , 1st floor, second floor, attic, cupola, the crashed UFO on the Cupola roof.
I would re-install the alien ladder up to the UFO for you.
We also have secret passages, hidden doors, a wine cellar with an actual haunted history(since 1925) A very long tunnel (hidden) slides, mazes, indoor and outdoor displays, a real woods, cliff, river below it, real woodland critters! (They are real, Do Not Pet them!
We also feature numerous other odd things peculair to just this house (designed and made by .. "ME!" ) Nothing here came from a trade show, all very "one-of-a-kind" Devices and items, 27 years in the making, one location for 27 years, middle of no where in an alley, across from the city graveyard(on the next hill).
www.hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## JamesButabi (Aug 30, 2012)

I collected an entry fee and then used that to add in a DJ and up the level of my props. Nobody minded as it became the best party in the area and it included free booze ( I get a local brewing company to sponsor every year).


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I might be wrong, but in Illinois I don't think you can get free beer from any distributor. Dram shop insurance is also needed for any beer sold to the public even during a street festival
I know state law requires taverns to pay for the beer as soon as it comes through the door.
Many years ago an old fool in this town began telling (those who would pretend to listen) that the reason I saw so many teens frequent my haunted house was because I was handing them each a free can of beer when they walked in!
My House admission was only $2.. so how would that have ever worked financially?
Our policy now for many years :You can't come in if you are screaming, staggering drunk. If you suddenly become screaming and staggering drunk. you have to leave.
There are WAY TOO MANY things here that people could mess with, and drunks don't usually care to begin to listen. They just "do" what they will do.
But, hey! You found ways and possibly methods to make it work for your event, so more power to you! Really!
I will always be a true believer in "Whatever "Works"... "Works!"


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

The game usually makes the evening! Tempt your fate is good for a big crowd. Most people BYOB but a signature drink or two is good. Always try to plant a jumping/scare prop somewhere to get some screams (bathroom is a good spot)


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

You should be an expert now with your family doing it all those years. For me, doing a theme ties it all together rather than just random decorations. Planning out your rooms--you should have different scenes set up in each room related to your theme to keep people entertained. Plan early. I find and create my props in the summer so I can just set up closer to the party. For me, the biggest part of a house party is a commitment to changing the house. Taking down pictures and things that would distract from your theme. Second is lighting--string lights, colored floods, whatever you need to create the mood of that theme you're going for. You can check out my Pinterest page. I have boards for all kinds of different themes. http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you all for the great ideas! A few of them really stood out to me as ones I could incorporate this year.

showmetoto- Yes, lighting is definitely something I want to play around with. Also, I have had a hard time deciding on one theme for the entire party, as most of our guests just really enjoy the traditional Halloween theme. My idea was to do themed rooms (zombie room, laboratory, haunted mansion dining room, spooky saloon, etc.) Any other ideas? I have about 6 rooms and a basement to decorate. 

Printersdevil-You are so right about starting early! July/August are my prop building months. On the agenda are PVC pillar candles and possibly a giant graveyard sign to put out front. I also think Tempt your Fate might go over well with this group (fun, energetic and they all know each other pretty well). 

Marystratton-I love your idea of "elevating" your drinks to give that special touch! I will definitely look into doing a signature cocktail as opposed to just a punch. 

GymWhourlfeld-The Raven's Grin Inn sounds spooky!

JamesButabi-Great idea with the DJ. We actually have DJ equipment (hobby of my Dad's) and never thought to set up more than just the speakers. Did you play only Halloween music or other music as well? 

WitchyRN- I love the jumping prop idea. We usually have one in the entryway, but it might be fun to get people once they think they are safe, like as they walk into the kitchen.

dawnski-I like the theme idea, but might do themed rooms instead. I have a hard time committing to one theme  Good idea to strip the walls to keep with the theme. Also, your Pinterest is amazing and I already follow most of your boards 

*
What other theme/themed rooms have you guys done?*


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Also, people love having their pictures taken when they've gone to the trouble of dressing up in a costume. I would put together a photo op area, a mini scene with great props and backdrop, and have someone taking pics.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Take a week off if you can before the party to set up everything. The day of the party you can then enjoy yourself. Have extra batteries, flickering tea lights. I think the lighting is what has to be "spot" on to make it successful. I did a fallout theme last year, with green LED's and blacklights in person looked fantastic.


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

Great idea! We have never done this before and I thin it would be easy to incorporate. Maybe get a scene setter or design something cool if I have time. 



HexMe said:


> Also, people love having their pictures taken when they've gone to the trouble of dressing up in a costume. I would put together a photo op area, a mini scene with great props and backdrop, and have someone taking pics.


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

I can usually swing 1-2 days before off, but I will try for more, great advice!



matrixmom said:


> Take a week off if you can before the party to set up everything. The day of the party you can then enjoy yourself. Have extra batteries, flickering tea lights. I think the lighting is what has to be "spot" on to make it successful. I did a fallout theme last year, with green LED's and blacklights in person looked fantastic.


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Every year I make something personalized for each guest for them to take home. For example, one year I found a newspaper template online where each guest had their own front page, with some silly headline. I went on their Facebook pages, snagged a funny picture of them, then came up with a goofy headline that went along with the pic. 

This year our theme is an Insane Asylum so they'll each be getting their own certificate of insanity with a specific reason based on their personal lives. i.e. One of our friends has a 3 year old, 2 year old, and just had a set of twins.  I'll think of something funny to say about going insane because of changing too many diapers etc. I''l make it funnier but you get the idea. 

Throughout the year people talk about it and always look forward to seeing their "thing" the next year. I always post them in the same place and it's the first thing guests run to after saying their hello's. It also helps with getting RSVP's because people who didn't, don't get one and they're disappointed and know better for the next year! 

I just think it's all in little the details…people really seem to appreciate all the effort when you go that extra mile. 

Good luck!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Themes such as CarnEvil....Funeral Home... Insane Asylum....always fun and lots of prop and theme ideas with all. 

I have a DJ with lights, fog machines, all the lighting changed, kitchen, dining, livingroom, bathroom, garage decorated.
I also have a server to pass food, and everyone is always "wowed" by this. (plus allows my husband and I to enjoy the party)

Decorate well, but take 1 room over the top...I usually make my bathroom this room! Everyone always looks forward to the bathroom!










QueenHalloween said:


> Thank you all for the great ideas! A few of them really stood out to me as ones I could incorporate this year.
> 
> showmetoto- Yes, lighting is definitely something I want to play around with. Also, I have had a hard time deciding on one theme for the entire party, as most of our guests just really enjoy the traditional Halloween theme. My idea was to do themed rooms (zombie room, laboratory, haunted mansion dining room, spooky saloon, etc.) Any other ideas? I have about 6 rooms and a basement to decorate.
> 
> ...


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Everyone has contributed some fabulous ideas. I'll add just a few. 

My sister and I once dragged a few tumbleweeds home from the desert and hung them from the ceiling and corners with led white string lights in our "saloon". 

This is inspired by RCIAG and the St. Louis Cemetery thread. Perhaps you can incorporate in your Haunted Mansion dining room. http://www.nola.com/haunted/index.ssf/2000/09/the_fire_on_royal_street_new_o.html
The wordsmith in me appreciates the tone that is evoked by the article. A printed copy at each place setting that is tea stained would be simple and appropriately spooky. Not exactly the 'Haunted Mansion' storyline but set in new Orleans at a real life mansion.


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

Great idea kmb123! I have done similar "favors" for other parties, but never thought of doing something like this for Halloween. If time allows 



kmb123 said:


> Every year I make something personalized for each guest for them to take home. For example, one year I found a newspaper template online where each guest had their own front page, with some silly headline. I went on their Facebook pages, snagged a funny picture of them, then came up with a goofy headline that went along with the pic.
> 
> This year our theme is an Insane Asylum so they'll each be getting their own certificate of insanity with a specific reason based on their personal lives. i.e. One of our friends has a 3 year old, 2 year old, and just had a set of twins.  I'll think of something funny to say about going insane because of changing too many diapers etc. I''l make it funnier but you get the idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Marigolddesigns- I like the idea of going "over the top" with one of the rooms. I would LOVE to go over the top w/ our bathroom, but believe it or not, we have decorated it in the past and some guests have gotten too scared being locked in the tiny bathroom with all of the spooky decor! Isn't that the point?! haha. I would be curious to know what sorts of deco you do for your bathroom? Any favorites?



marigolddesigns said:


> Themes such as CarnEvil....Funeral Home... Insane Asylum....always fun and lots of prop and theme ideas with all.
> 
> I have a DJ with lights, fog machines, all the lighting changed, kitchen, dining, livingroom, bathroom, garage decorated.
> I also have a server to pass food, and everyone is always "wowed" by this. (plus allows my husband and I to enjoy the party)
> ...


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

That works perfectly c910andace. We are thinking of doing a "Haunted Pumpkin Patch" sort of thing on the back deck and the tumbleweeds might add a nice touch!



c910andace said:


> Everyone has contributed some fabulous ideas. I'll add just a few.
> 
> My sister and I once dragged a few tumbleweeds home from the desert and hung them from the ceiling and corners with led white string lights in our "saloon".
> 
> ...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Many do the themed rooms. Although I always have one theme surrounding witches, my rooms also have a mini theme. This year I am expanding the witches to include all conjurers like fortune tellers, wizards, etc. The rooms will each still have their own twist or mini theme.

I love the idea of a good photo op. Last year one of my bedrooms was a Witchy Wares store where I displayed all my extra witchy dresses hanging on the curtain rods and closet doors and hangers from ceiling and walls like a boutique. I had a chest that had a small jewelry box on top and made a display of all kinds of black and witchy looking jewelry. A shelf held things like crystal balls, wands, etc. I even pulled out some shoe floor racks and filled it with black witchcy shoes for all occasions. I just printed up some signs with some prices and items listed and printed them on bright orange paper for ads and signs. I also displayed by past year invitation on a small wall like a bulletin board of invites to WICHY events. Everyone love it. This room also is my year round witchy room. The walls are lime green and the furniture is rattan with bright orange velvet cushions accented with lime green buttons. I thumb tacked a lot of witch hats to the walls like they were for sale.

Another bedroom that was my nieces was a Boo-tique for Young Witches. Set up the same way, but with young girls costumes and things. The décor in there was all kid friendly but witchy.

I may do a room this year in the conjurers clothing. I have tons of scarves, skirts, blouses, headpieces, crystal balls, etc. I go ahead and include some of the stuff from the two rooms from last year, too. Sort of like a hotel or conference gift shop since I am doing the Conjurers Consortium or whatever I end up calling it. Still stuck on an exact name.


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

We hired a strolling magician, a fortune teller, a character artist, and a photo booth, and of course a DJ. We typically have between 125 - 150 guests and they all raved about our party and wonder how we will top ourselves this year. We hope to take it to the next level. This will be our 5th year in a row and it is getting tougher each year to come up with something extraordinary we haven't already done. We'll keep HF informed as the day grows closer. Maybe some of the ideas mentioned will help you out with your party this year.


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

Edward said:


> We hired a strolling magician, a fortune teller, a character artist, and a photo booth, and of course a DJ. We typically have between 125 - 150 guests and they all raved about our party and wonder how we will top ourselves this year. We hope to take it to the next level. This will be our 5th year in a row and it is getting tougher each year to come up with something extraordinary we haven't already done. We'll keep HF informed as the day grows closer. Maybe some of the ideas mentioned will help you out with your party this year.


I can definitely relate. We're up to around 80-100 guests, and it's just been escalating gradually each year. I know it's only a matter of time before I break and hire a DJ, and I've been thinking about a live band.


----------

